# Larger tilting furnace



## rickzeien

Started building a larger tilt and pour furnace.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





I got the exhaust hood and duct work from an auction several months ago.

We're having fun now!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

I noticed the play button for the video is white on a white t shirt. Just tap the center of his shirt and the video will play.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

The exhaust hood is up! Now we layout and build a base plate for the furnace to set on.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent some steel plate off to be waterer cut for the reinforcement structure.

Also I got some used hydrolic cylinder for the tilt mechanism and to swing the roof off. I sent them in for a rebuild.

As soon as they come back I will post some updates.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

* Waterjet

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark

Keep posting updates, I find them very interesting.


----------



## cosmetal

Shark said:


> Keep posting updates, I find them very interesting.



Ditto . . . 

I am really interested in what PM, noble or commodity metal you plan on doing your "tilt and pour" with? That is one heavy-duty "backyard" project if you're a hobbyist.

Please be setting up your operation in an NV local so I don't have to feel so lonely here in Northern CA  

James


----------



## rickzeien

Cosmetal,

I plan to "employ" the furnace recovering silver from slag and processing silver from a smelting operation that uses it as a collector metal. On it's days off I want to process scrap copper from a variety of sources.

Shark,

Thanks. I will keep updating all the way through the first few heats.

My water jet pieces came in so I will have more video soon. In the meantime here is a short clip of the foundation platform installation.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Starting to take shape. It has a 1,000,000 BTU burner.

Plates came back from the water jet company. Everything fit!

I am burning the easy profiles with a track torch myself.

Everything but the 4 x 4 x 1/4 wall tube and the plate from the water jet company is scrap.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Time for supper.



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner

It's good to see you've got Palladium there as your foreman. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson

Planning to process any cats? :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## rickzeien

"Planning to process any cats?"

Göran

Shhh... I will lose my foreman.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Weld, weld, weld and weld some more!









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl







Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Grind, grind, grind it's back to the grind.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Grinding the welds doesn't just make it look good. It exposes any deficiency int the welds so they can be rewelded. (Not saying how many I had to rework : )

Should have set in the stands and on the stop post soon.

I found a good deal on ebay for the hydrolic pump, tanks and valves. I will post some pics when I get it in.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

The furnace tilting structure is complete and ready for paint.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





This afternoon working on completing the stations and the pillow blocks.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Hope to get it mounted late today or tomorrow morning early.

Then paint, burner mounting and hydraulics...

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Just a swinging... Well not quite but it is ready once the hydraulic cylinders, pump system and controls are on it!









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Pump and other components are on the way.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Here is a cad file of a mixer dumper to charge the furnace. I found a new old stock Parker hydraulic actuator on ebay that will run off the same hydraulic pump and tank the tilt the furnace and swing the lid.







Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson

This is like watching a reality show... can't wait for the first melt.  

Göran


----------



## rickzeien

It will be awhile yet. But I will keep updating as I go. Including the first pour. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Just a quick update before I head up north to spend Christmas with my kids in MI.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Merry Christmas and happy holidays!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Stair stringer fabricated from short pieces of tubing left over from other projects. (Always keep your left over metals. Then check the scrap bins before you lay it out : )









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Started the drawings for the lid and the lift mechanism.

Also a quick scratch of the cone mold I have yet to build.






Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtak

8) 8) 8) 

So is this going to go to the library :G :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## rickzeien

Furnace is progressing nicely.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl







Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism

That is looking even more amazing. I wish I had the space to allocate to something like that. Over here in the UK that would cost a small fortune!

Jon


----------



## rickzeien

Thanks Jon. 

I am fortunate to have enough land to set up a shop. If I had to rent or buy commercial space it would not very affordable. 

One of the many benefits of country living. 

By the way I have read many of your post and have learned a lot. 

Thanks again.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism

Yeah I would love to buy a farm plot over here.


----------



## rickzeien

The specs for my crucible finally came. Now I can finish up the roof and the lid.View attachment Large Tilt Funace Crucable.pdf


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinman

I am really enjoying this thread. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rickzeien

pinman said:


> I am really enjoying this thread. Thank you for sharing.


Your welcome.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

It's been awhile. So here's a small update. 

This is the mechanism to rotate the charging bucket. I got all of the pulleys and belts from my local tractor supply. 

The motor I am using is a 2 HP damaged (had to straighten the mounting plate) that I got for a 100.00 from Harbor Freight. They threw in a 2 year warranty. 

More soon...








Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Got it done. Ready for charge buck/mixing bucket.

Works great. 25 RPM stepped down from 1800 RPM motor.

First you build it in your mind. Then you build it on paper. Then you build it.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Here is a better quality video









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson

Looks great! I wish I had the possibility for fabricating that you have. Don't know what I would use it for though, just wish I had it. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## rickzeien

Thanks Goran. I wish I had your refining knowledge and skills. 

I am extremely grateful for this Forum and all of it's members. I read and reread constantly here. 

The knowledge base for answering questions is unreal. The the thing is that so many thoughtful and intelligent questions are asked also. Most of them are questions that I have not even thought to ask. 

Many time this leads to a better learning process than any other I have encountered. 

Thanks to all!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Here is another update of what I am now calling the swing bucket and rotor assembly.

I can now move on to mounting the actuator mounting plates.

When I get the bucket back from the plate roller the whole assemblies can be installed. More later....









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark

Keeping up with the updates is better than "reality" T.V. I can't wait to see this thing working.


----------



## Platdigger

Yea, great thread. That thing is a beast!


----------



## rickzeien

Here is a clip of the actuator being tested for proper rotation using compressed air.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl






Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Here is a shot of the rotory bucket in the upright position (when dumping the charge into the furnace)

Lots of welding to do yet. Then on to rebuilding the burner and controls. (Not in bad shape just need to be reconfigured to allow the furnace to tilt)





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Here is a different shot from the load position





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Laid out the gas line and the burner control valve train today. Also pick up a five inch flex pipe to pipe air from the blower to the burner.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl







Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Layed* oops may be a Freudian slip

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism

Laid IS actually correct Rick 8)


----------



## rickzeien

Darn it. I was right but I thought I was wrong. LOL

Thanks 

"Laid out is a verb phrase that means sprawled or arranged, depending on context. Layed out is a misspelling due to an incorrect conjugation of the verb lay. In short, Laid out is correct. Layed out is an error."

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Been a busy boy lately. (Having fun though. When it quits being fun it becomes work)

Here a little update.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism

rickzeien said:


> Been a busy boy lately. (Having fun though. When it quits being fun it becomes work)



Trust me it all becomes work eventually Rick 8) 8)


----------



## Shark

What do you plan to lubricate the moving parts with, especially those nearest the heated parts?


----------



## butcher

Used motor oil and graphite powder works well, the oil can burn off and still leave lubricated parts which will not rust.


----------



## rickzeien

Shark said:


> What do you plan to lubricate the moving parts with, especially those nearest the heated parts?


I use some high temp bushings in some areas and high temp lubricant in areas I can shield or not in a high heat area. (Basically graphite with a carrier solvent) The hoses and wires are shielded with a material called Refrasil. The gas lines are corrugated steel with a braided steel sheath. 

I will get some video as the project progresses.



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark

I have quite a lot of dry graphite lubricant on hand, I just never thought it would stand up to heat very well. Looking forward to the new updates as well.


----------



## rickzeien

I know it has been awhile. Been on a few other irons in the fire. Should have paint and assemble done this week. Install hydraulics and electrical next. The test hydraulics and test fire burner.

After that new refractory and install the crucible. EXCITED!










New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

The painting has begun. Primer went on yesterday. Color goes on today. Here is an update. More to follow.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Top coat is on. Still have a little detail work. Caution yellow and paint the actuator cylinders black. No biggie.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

All through painting now!









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Here is a couple of photos of the bucket rotor motor assembly. It reduces the speed down to 22 RPM from a 1725 RPM 2 horse motor. 

Motor from Harbor freight - 175.00.
Pully(s), shafts, belts and hardware from Tractor supply - 87.50. Steel plate and tubing - 20.00 from scrap yard. (Lots left over) Not having to blend the charge with the flux manually - priceless. LOL









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Quick update









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson

This is turning into a reality show! Keep 'em coming!  

Göran


----------



## anachronism

g_axelsson said:


> This is turning into a reality show! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Göran



This is much better- reality shows are full of no marks being horrid. This has purpose. 8) 8)


----------



## rickzeien

Yippy! Crucible and refractory came today.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Here is another update. I have never lined a furnace before so I decided to build from scratch a "smaller" tilt furnace.

Some of you may recall that I put together a quick tilt furnace that holds a number 16 crucible so I could work out some design fundamentals.

Now I took the stand from that furnace and modified it to carry a medium sized tilt furnace so I can work out the process of lining a furnace with refractory before I re line the larger tilting furnace.

I will share that process here as well.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl






Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher

I would tack weld some wire loops (bent nails) to hold the refractory about every 6".


----------



## rickzeien

butcher said:


> I would tack weld some wire loops (bent nails) to hold the refractory about every 6".


Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark

butcher is right, the furnace places around here sell something like it just for holding the refractory. I looked into building a rotary furnace a while back and the place I was working with actually sold them by the piece. If I recall correctly they were less than $2 each, with about a 50% discount on 100 of them.


----------



## rickzeien

Thanks Shark

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

This is a post that is not directly tied to this furnace.

I have a Speedy Melt combination forge and crucible furnace. It takes a number 10 bilge crucible.

I put some smaller ones in it to work out my flux recipes and collector metal trials.

Just thought I would post here to let you see a little detour I have made to learn more about the smelting process.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner

So much to like! The rest on the barrel to tilt the crucible against is a nice idea. Love the crucible tongs. Starting small and scaling up - priceless!

Dave


----------



## rickzeien

FrugalRefiner said:


> So much to like! The rest on the barrel to tilt the crucible against is a nice idea. Love the crucible tongs. Starting small and scaling up - priceless!
> 
> Dave


I will post some more info and pics of the tongs. Hiway robbery to buy them. Made them with square bar stock and some flat bar stock. 

I read this forum constantly and I am truly amazed at the knowledge base that so many have contributed to. 

Just about anything I need to learn is on here. 

Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark

I could be pretty happy with that smaller one. Waiting for the next update,


----------



## rickzeien

OK. For some this will be eye candy.

Here is a video of a water cooled burner for the larger furnace.

It will uses air from a Roots blower piped in with pic pipe and flex pipe.

The main gas supply is propane but it has two more gas ports for oxygen or other gases.

Should output 2 million BTU depending on air/fuel mix.

Video is not great as the flame is washed out by sunlight. You can hear it roar though.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.app.goo.gl





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtak

Rick

I REALLY like your tongs (posted May 1)


when smelt I run # 30 & 40 crucibles so not sure one man could actually do the lift & pour with your design


might have to make your design to check it out though


Here is my current set up - it requires two tongs (1 for lifting & one for pouring) & two guys to operate

:arrow: Smelting in India

Kurt


----------



## rickzeien

Thanks Kurt. Made them for the #10 crucible. Even that's heavy for me.I broke my back 5 years ago. That's why my brother is lifting in the video. 

The other two furnaces are hydraulic tiles and pour. I have read the post you put up before. I like your set up as well. I am going to reread the link again!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Burner trial in process!



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism

Looks even better now!


----------



## rickzeien

anachronism said:


> Looks even better now!


Thanks!

Here's another video. Just propane and atmospheric air. Still have to test oxygen. Next test.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

One more with oxygen. Hitting right around 3500 F



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Meltdown! Makeshift refractory roof WAS good to 2600 F





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Purchased a used fume scrubber for the furnace and the lab. (I said fume hood in the video but I meant scrubber)



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Here is an update on the small nose pour I built to learn to do refractory lining.

Turning out to be a great furnace in it's own right.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

The hydraulic unit is self contained 120 VAC I bought off Ebay. (Chinese made?)

Cylinders are 16 inch by 1.25 bore from Tractor Supply. 

It's raised under power and returns with gravity. 

The young guy in the video provided ballast until it's operating under load. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism

Haha I can can think of a few people I would love to put in there for that experiment. Obviously the furnace would be fired up too, otherwise the test wouldn't be effective....


----------



## rickzeien

Fume scrubber update...



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Platdigger

Seems like a long way to the scrubber. I would think that pipe will gather some values.
Nice looking set up as usual. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## rickzeien

Platdigger said:


> Seems like a long way to the scrubber. I would think that pipe will gather some values.
> Nice looking set up as usual. Thanks for keeping us updated.


Thanks. It is long. I have a fiberglass filter close to the furnaces that will catch some of the values.

Other than that it will be my "second" retirement plan. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism

Change the fibre glass filter for a removable one with an activated carbon matrix 8) 8)


----------



## rickzeien

anachronism said:


> Change the fibre glass filter for a removable one with an activated carbon matrix 8) 8)


I will probably do that during round 2. One I get everything operational I will do a round of tweaks and improvements. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

2nd fume hood for speedy melt furnace and the small nose pour tilt furnace going in now.

Had to fabricate this one because of the area I needed to fit in. I did find some surplus sheet steel though.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Case the floor refractory in the small nose pour furnace yesterday. Put about 3 inches in the bottom with a raised pedestal for the crucible rest to set on. 

The light is shining in the burner and blower port.

Kind of overcast today hope the pic comes out ok. 







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

2nd exhaust hood is up and ready.

It is ducted off a tee from the main hood.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Sidewall refractory is cast on the small nose pour furnace. 

I will video tomorrow once I remove the forms. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

I started this thread with a large tilting furnace. It turned out to be a great learning experience.

Most of the work I have done in the past is custom cars. I built convertibles and limousines as well as many other custom vehicles.

I stalled a little bit here as I had quite a lot to learn. Many of you gave me some great suggestions that proved invaluable.

That said I believe I now have the skill set to complete this project.

For those that have followed this thread you know I decided to scale back some to learn the process of refractory lining among other things.

I think the smaller nose pore came out well. I am ready now to complete the larger nose pour as well. (I started with a mid tilt but heeded good advice and changed to nose pours. Very glad I did)

Thanks.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

I also wanted to give you a quick update on the fume scrubber.

Electricity is installed. Water lines are run. Transition from blower to stack is fabricated and installed. Have not test fired yet. I will update when I do.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Sorry. Wrong video.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark

From that video the scrubber looks about the size of my whole work space,


----------



## rickzeien

Firing the small nose por furnace.

This one is complete. Soon I will have a video of it doing an actual pour one the cone mold is complete.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Now for the large nose pour. We are testing the hydraulics. Next we will test fire the burner and controls.

After that it gets all new refractory.

This video shows the charge bucket, the tilting for the pour and the mechanism to open and close the lid for charging the furnace.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

The flux and charge will be mixed in the bucket rotor while the next heat is smelting.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Two videos of the fume scrubber. Before and after paint.

Smelting trials soon!





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## geedigity

That is really a nice setup you are putting together. You should be able to smelt a fair amount. Is the goal not to be bottle necked at the smelting process or do you have a good supply of feed stock to keep it going continuously (not necessarily 24/7)?


----------



## Lou

That’s some really impressive looking equipment. I’d love to see that working in person.


----------



## rickzeien

Mostly cleaning up copper and brass. So plenty of feed stock available. 

To a lesser degree some silver recovery for another smelting company do PM refining. 

I have also been dabbling with caret scrap and some select escrap. (That's what I use my Speedy Melt for. It has a # 10 crucible)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien

Lou said:


> That’s some really impressive looking equipment. I’d love to see that working in person.


Once I get more operations going we can certainly arrange it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson

I've just binge-watched the last two pages of this thread and it's a fantastic journey and I've learned a lot from the videos you shared.

But I feel a bit cheated... it ended with a cliffhanger! I can't wait for the new season. :lol: 



rickzeien said:


> Smelting trials soon!



Göran


----------



## rickzeien

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner

That made me smile! 8) 

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson

Nice finale of the season! Hot stuff!

Looking great!

Göran


----------



## Lou

Gotta love the build quality. 


Looks like it came right out of a top tier factory to me.


----------



## rickzeien

Thanks guys. Mor ed ey ed candy.







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markscomp

that's just freaking cool - I can sit and watch that stuff for hours - kind of like a dog at a butcher shop.....waiting......waiting.. then squirrel 
someone calls me or texts me and I have to change what I was thinking and then back to reality

Great video
Mark


----------



## rickzeien

Thanks Mark.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher

Thanks for taking us along on this journey, I have enjoyed watching the build.


----------



## rickzeien

butcher said:


> Thanks for taking us along on this journey, I have enjoyed watching the build.


I have learned so much from this forum. In particular your post. I read and reread your post and many others. 

It is my pleasure to give back any way I can.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism

Ive said all along that the forum needs more journeys like this. 

Seriously impressed and thankful Rick.

Jon


----------

